# DosBox Error Please Help



## Sheildmaide (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm trying to install Kings Quest V and Space Quest IV onto my computer i'm using DosBox, and i'v gotten them to partially install but then they both come up with an error.
Warning: file e:\Resource.cfg exists and fails to open in write mode
please remove write protection.
i've tried taking it off read only but it wont let me and i cant find it anywhere on the net pease help


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Hi, welcome to TSF

If E: is your CD drive, then it won't allow to to remove the write protection because files on a CD/DVD can't be written to, only read. Try copying all the files from the CD into a new folder on your hard drive, change the read-only permissions for ALL the files, then install from the hard drive instead of the CD.


----------

